
Twitter waterflow problem and loeb (2013) - balakk
http://chrisdone.com/posts/twitter-problem-loeb
======
maninalift
I heartily recommend this short accessible article to anyone interested in
loeb:

[https://github.com/quchen/articles/blob/master/loeb-
moeb.md](https://github.com/quchen/articles/blob/master/loeb-moeb.md)

------
judk
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=waterflow+loeb](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=waterflow+loeb)

Didn't get attention here when the story was new:

------
spb
Usually the companies I've interviewed with don't like their candidates
sharing the problems they failed at afterward. I wonder how Twitter feels
about this one getting out?

~~~
x0x0
(this wasn't posted by me)

I think the golden rule is nonsense, or a recipe to be exploited; I try to
live my life by reciprocal altruism or tit-for-tat with a cooperative opener.

The point is, if twitter feels bad about candidates sharing, they should make
a lot more effort to treat candidates with respect. I had a pretty terrible
interview experience: I was an internal referral, and despite that, I not only
had to sit on recruiter for updates, but after a full day interview they
dropped all contact. I'm a big boy: if the answer is no, that's no problem,
it's not a fit. But very basic courtesy would have them drop me an email after
I gave them a day of my time. I'm not saying that's what happened here, but
I've heard plenty of stories similar to mine.

